# RESOLVED! Mini Rex needs a home in WI



## mandyjeank (Dec 27, 2009)

I rescued a beautiful lion head in Appleton WI. I named her Lucy she is 18 months old and is now ready for a new home. She is free to a good home only, she can go with her cage but there would be a fee. She does come with an outdoor hutch. She was an outdoor bun that was neglected. That can go with her but I still want her to mainly be an indoor rabbit. She does need to be spayed. If you know of anybody that would want her please let me know.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Amanda, It might help if you could post a photo of the bunny and maybe explain a bit about her personality


----------



## mandyjeank (Dec 27, 2009)

I will thank you so much for the tip. I will hopefully have pics up today sometime.

Amanda


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

I am happy to say that Lucy has found a new home. I didnt put pics up I need to set up the photo bucket. Now there is just one more that needs a home!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm glad she found a home so quick


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks me too. She will be much happier.:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

*mandyjeank wrote: *


> I am happy to say that Lucy has found a new home. I didnt put pics up I need to set up the photo bucket. Now there is just one more that needs a home!


You say there is one more that needs a home...would u mind explaining this further...just curious


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a white and black mini rex (doe) that is about 12 weeks old. She is a very sweet girl. I am very leary about putting her on craigslist, I dont want her to be snake food. She came from a very bad pet store. She was just 6 weeks old very thin and in a section of a cage where she could barely turn around. Her name is Maggie Moo, her face looks like a little mini cow. LOL...


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

AWW i bet she is a cutie...did u get photobucket workiing for u yet I owuld love pics and it will might help you to get her adopted also. U r a great person to help those bunnies


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are some pics of Maggie, the mini rex.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

What a doll!!!! what is her personality like??


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

She loves to cuddle and play. She isn't very skittish and she lets me in her cage and lets me pet her without a problem. She isn't the friendliest bunny with the other bunnies yet but hopefully will come around soon.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Then again I have flemish giants, so they are a lot bigger then her. Haha. I also wonder if her hormones are kicking in? She is hitting that stage.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think she sounds and looks great I personally am not interested but I ask these questions to see if others might b interested ye never know 

Amanda do u have a blog? I would love to see pics of your flemies. I am head over heals in love with flemish giants


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Me too, flemish is my favorite. I have three, well two of them are mixes. Casper is a White flemish, but he has brown eyes not red, He is so cute!! Then there is Daphne and Zoe, they are the flemish mixes. Daddy was a Blue Buck and mom was a fawn colored flemish mix, she was still 10 lbs. They are black and I can not tell them apart. They are the most laid back buns ever. I just love them!!! No I dont have a blog. Casper is my profile pic, I will have to post some.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well its a new year what a great time to start one


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

How do I do that? I will have to ask my husband he knows a lot more about computers then I do.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I found out how. I just go to blogs and start one? I have to take more pics, I will have to start one.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

*mandyjeank wrote: *


> I think I found out how. I just go to blogs and start one? I have to take more pics, I will have to start one.


You got it huni!!! no hubby needed on that one


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

it is soo sad that you are so far away  i would love to take that little girlie. ):


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, that sucks. She would be a great addition to any family:sosad


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2010)

She is so pretty! If I were you I would go ahead and post the info for her on craigslist but be sure you screen anyone interested thoroughly. You should specifically write on your ad that she needs to go to an indoor only home, will need to be spayed, have veterinary care etc. Also, do you have any rabbit rescues near you? Sometimes they will list a rabbit on petfinder for you to help you rehome the bun you rescued. 
Best wishes!


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2010)

PS I edited the title of the thread to reflect the bunny you are now trying to find a home for.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 7, 2010)

Great news everyone, Maggie has found a forever home. She left last night. I was so sad to see her go, but I know it was for the best. I actually cried before and after she was picked up!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

YEAH she has a forever home...but sorry also for u Amanda


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2010)

we love a happy ending and we have cried over bunnies that we adopted out too, but, it gave us the room to do more rescues--the problem is you get so attached.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2010)

Is this Resolved? I would love to mark it as so:biggrin2:.

What a wonderful ending, yay!


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes this is resolved!!! Now I can rescue another. :highfive:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 8, 2010)

:highfive:


----------

